# cost



## Big_Benny213 (Oct 2, 2014)

How much does deca durabolin cost you? (USD)


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2014)

A sock, a jar of peanut butter, and a head of lettuce.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't use deca. I only use LNE....U ever try it b4?


----------



## Yaya (Oct 2, 2014)

First tell me your social security number, address and send a pic...


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 2, 2014)

why a picture?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2014)

250 per 10ml


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 2, 2014)

To see who's hair he is pulling sorry yaya I had to


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 2, 2014)

I would recommend running test with Deca...so you better price check that as well.....


----------



## losieloos (Oct 2, 2014)

About tree fidy


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 2, 2014)

I got an obama card,
So long as i stay unemployed i get free shxt....


----------



## stonetag (Oct 2, 2014)

I only know the cost in rubles...sorry.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 2, 2014)

Bull semen is free


----------



## cotton2012 (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on where you get it...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 2, 2014)

tillerbolin =$50


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 2, 2014)

NoranderTill-19 $125 per 3ml ampule


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 2, 2014)

wai.t.. I can pay with cash? ive been paying with reach arounds... ughhhhh


----------



## stonetag (Oct 2, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> NoranderTill-19 $125 per 3ml ampule



LOL...sounds potent!


----------



## grind4it (Oct 2, 2014)

What the hell is deca?


----------



## Get Some (Oct 2, 2014)

Send me $300 and I'll get you a few vials


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll beat that price, cuz you seem like a good dude. Get me $275 and I'll take care of you.


----------



## smj1687 (Oct 7, 2014)

If your paying more then 120.00$ a bottle your getting beat


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 7, 2014)

50 for 10ml


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 7, 2014)

If you have to ask then you cant afford it


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 8, 2014)

Kore Pharma is giving away a free bottle of test for referrals...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2014)

gammatrick said:


> Kore Pharma is giving away a free bottle of test for referrals...


Nobody cares about your unheard of bathtub ugl. Anyone dumb enough to use a domestic lab who is cool with putting their name and contact info out there is a retard. And don't even get me started on the fact that you are logging in from a cell phone.


----------



## gammatrick (Oct 8, 2014)

I was just trying to get a free bottle man sorry if that pisses u off i wont mention them again...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 8, 2014)

gammatrick said:


> I was just trying to get a free bottle man sorry if that pisses u off i wont mention them again...



u sure make friends fast


----------



## Imperialpharma (Oct 15, 2014)

Kinda cheap for me because of where I live. I prefer amps tho.


----------

